# new pics! most from today!



## hoosier (May 10, 2008)

he thinks hes BA lol












sleepin :roll:


----------



## DZLife (May 10, 2008)

Awww, he's as cute as ever! How old is he now?


----------



## hoosier (May 10, 2008)

i think hes 2. i will have had him for two years July 31 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## olympus (May 10, 2008)

You have a really nice tegu...


----------



## Mike (May 11, 2008)

Nice pics, he looks very healthy.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 11, 2008)

Holy crap, he layed a huge egg!!!


----------



## ColdThirst (May 11, 2008)

he looks really small for two years! Or is it just me?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 12, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> he looks really small for two years! Or is it just me?



He does not look small at all if he has been hibernated, you cannot compare a tegu that has not hibernated to one that has.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 12, 2008)

Matt, do you see buttons on him yet?


----------



## hoosier (May 12, 2008)

he hibernated on his own. not a full hibernation but a long dormate period. hes 40''. not too small to me and about 7lbs. i do believe i see buttons. 2 small round scales near the base of his tail. why do you ask?


----------



## PuffDragon (May 12, 2008)

I think Coldthirst took my comment on the egg (which looks more like a ball...I was just trying to be goofy) literally. If it were an egg, the size of the tegu relative to an egg would make it very small for a 2 year old. Am I right Coldthirst?


----------



## hoosier (May 13, 2008)

Yeah puff it is a ball. its one of those big plastic softballs you can get at the store. i put crickets in it and he tries to get at them and eventually knocks them out. its entertaining to watch. lol


----------



## VARNYARD (May 13, 2008)

hoosier said:


> he hibernated on his own. not a full hibernation but a long dormate period. hes 40''. not too small to me and about 7lbs. i do believe i see buttons. 2 small round scales near the base of his tail. why do you ask?



He is a good looking tegu, I was just wondering if he had the buttons, he is not showing the large jowls yet.


----------



## hoosier (May 14, 2008)

yeah i noticed that aswell. they are starting to get bigger. you can really see them when he drinks or eats. but i believe that they should get bigger 8)


----------



## angelrose (May 14, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Holy crap, he layed a huge egg!!!



LMAO, Puff :lol5 , that just hit me.


----------



## angelrose (May 14, 2008)

he looks like a very determined, good looking boy !


----------



## hoosier (May 15, 2008)

you're telling me. im putting him back in his wooden cage because he tries like hell to get the top off. lol 8)


----------



## Lexi (May 15, 2008)

If he was 2, he would be alot bigger... But then again it might be the size of the tank he is in, that is stunting his growth.


----------



## hoosier (May 15, 2008)

he was hibernated his first year and this year he hibernated for a while so i believe that he isnt too small for his age. but i am upgrading his tank in 2 weeks aswell 8)


----------



## Lexi (May 15, 2008)

Mine just turnd 2 this spring. and they all have been hibernated each year, but they are not that small.


----------



## dorton (May 15, 2008)

Nice looking tegu. I say 40" isn't small though. 
Also, as we all have seen, not all tegus are 48+" monsters
some seem to stay a little more on the conservative side.
I like it.


----------



## hoosier (May 16, 2008)

how big are yours lexi?


----------



## Lexi (May 16, 2008)

This is my Female.





This is my male.


----------

